# AF 583A Electromagnetic crane Wiring question



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I bought a 583A Electromagnetic crane that came without a two button control unit. Does anyone know the wiring from the control unit to the crane? Thanks!


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I bought a 583A Electromagnetic crane that came without a two button control unit. Does anyone know the wiring from the control unit to the crane? Thanks!


Fred, read this post from earlier. You need the two button controller for the crane to function properly. Oldfeller had problems with his and Tom and I were able to get him straightened out. You will see my hand drawing, the three wires from the crane go to the switch and then two, a black and yellow go to the transformer. I believe Portlines sells a repro button or find one on ebay.http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=150362


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cramden said:


> Fred, read this post from earlier. You need the two button controller for the crane to function properly. Oldfeller had problems with his and Tom and I were able to get him straightened out. You will see my hand drawing, the three wires from the crane go to the switch and then two, a black and yellow go to the transformer. I believe Portlines sells a repro button or find one on ebay.http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=150362


Thanks Cramden!:appl: I knew that you would come through. I did read that post but, typically now a days, I forgot. It is just what I needed. Also, I did buy a two button controller but I did not know where all the wires attached. hwell: Later on I will post a video of all working.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Further my response Cramden:
As I looked at my "New" two button controller, there appears to be no connections for the black wires as indicated on your photo. There is only a hole in the plastic base. Can it be that there is no black connection in the switch mechanism and the point in the photo only provides a connecting point for the two black wire? I know that the standard AF wiring convention is that the black wire is the Base Post from the transformer.
Thanks again!


----------



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

After reading the other thread and yours, Broke, it looks like the black connection at the controller is just a tie point connecting the black from the crane to black from the transformer. The controller is a SPDT switch, connecting the yellow to either the red or green. Yellow should have continuity to red or green only when the respective button is pushed.

You could gin up something with a small screw in the hole to connect the two black wires. Or, just splice and tape and stash under the button.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Mikeh49 is probably correct in that the solder point is just for convenience as not to run a long base wire directly to the crane. It should work if you connect the crane to the base post directly unless you want to tie the two together at the switch. Try it and see what happens, it won't hurt anything. I could be wrong but I believe Gilbert used soldered connections on control buttons for some operating accessories, maybe to keep things simple for the consumer. They also had some with double sets of wires(2 black and 2 yellow) which was odd to me until I saw the hook up instructions for these accessories when using a rectiformer or rectifier for DC operation vs. the more common AC. Let us know how things go.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

*instruction manual.*

Here is the instruction manual.

John

https://www.lionelsupport.com/media/servicedocuments/74-9819-250.pdf


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Jwh2000 said:


> Here is the instruction manual.
> 
> John
> 
> https://www.lionelsupport.com/media/servicedocuments/74-9819-250.pdf


Thanks!


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Have you been able to get the crane running and more important, did you buy a vintage Gilbert 583A or a Lionel re-issue? That will make a big difference in what wiring schematic you'll need to follow.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cramden said:


> Have you been able to get the crane running and more important, did you buy a vintage Gilbert 583A or a Lionel re-issue? That will make a big difference in what wiring schematic you'll need to follow.


All looks visually good as to running. I am waiting for some more hook up wire of the correct colors. It is a vintage one with a few paint chips and a bent tray. The tray was easy to fix but I should repaint it later. The motor all looks good. The wiring wasn't the problem only the hookup to the reproduction two button control unit. OK now.
We shall see when the wire arrives.hwell:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Good deal!:appl::appl:


----------

